# Trimming Bacopa



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

My Bacopa is almost to the top of my 92G (24"). Can I just cut the stem(s) wherever and replant?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Yup! You can do this with any of the stem plants.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

abcemorse said:


> My Bacopa is almost to the top of my 92G (24"). Can I just cut the stem(s) wherever and replant?


Absolutely! You actually have 2 options, you can cut, pull out the bottom and replant the top. Or you can cut, replant, and leave the bottom in. If the bottom portion of the stem is healthy, it will typically grow out 2 shoots from where you cut it.


----------



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

Cool! Thanks....I really like that one, am anxious to get in another place or two!


----------



## qpixo (Sep 9, 2006)

This is what I was looking for an answer. My bottom stems weren't healthy because the light couldn't reach. Due to the distance of each stem. So, I did the first option though even it demands more time and effort though. 

thanks,



Bert H said:


> Absolutely! You actually have 2 options, you can cut, pull out the bottom and replant the top. Or you can cut, replant, and leave the bottom in. If the bottom portion of the stem is healthy, it will typically grow out 2 shoots from where you cut it.


----------

